# The next Two Weeks



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I have made my first ever voice cast, due to html problems that cant be posted here will post a link to it;

http://snowday.hostelox.com/?p=542

By the way, will try to keep you guys updated moreussmileyflag


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------

